# Rappelling with Paracord



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, so I am 220lbs. My question is, has anyone rappelled with paracord, maybe using one strand on each side secured around a tree or something so you could recover it?

In theory, 550 cord should hold you, and you got two strands, but just one say around the back of the tree.

I've been wanting to test this. I think in a survival situation if you had 100ft wound up, you could rappel down some steep inclines if need be.


----------



## mike (May 2, 2013)

I haven't, but I would be interested in seeing someone try it.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to try it and post my findings. First I need to find a nice cliff, and Illinois is flat.


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

Should you fail, I call Dibs on your left over cord! Lol it should hold depending on your knot


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What was the conclusion?


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

The test strength of Paracord is 550lbs, but the general rule of thumb with rope is the working load should be no more than 10% of the test strength. 

Also it seems like it would be really hard to hold onto a 4mm cord while supporting your entire body weight.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder if this has been attempted before and put on to YT?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> What was the conclusion?





MidwestCord said:


> The test strength of Paracord is 550lbs, but the general rule of thumb with rope is the working load should be no more than 10% of the test strength.
> 
> Also it seems like it would be really hard to hold onto a 4mm cord while supporting your entire body weight.





MrParacord said:


> I wonder if this has been attempted before and put on to YT?


In the words of Barney Stinson, "Challenge Accepted."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro0yZyVR0Qk[/ame]

:eyebulge:


----------



## Dream45 (Aug 9, 2013)

Strength is one issue, but have you ever managed paracord that has a load on it. Difficult to hold onto and will become very hot and can cut through material quickly. I would suggest it as a very, very last case method


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm also about 220. Seems to me with the very best paracord, not the Chinese crap we see in discount stores, but the Real Deal that truly will hold 550 lbs., you could _theoretically_ do it. But before you blithely loop that paracord through the figure 8 descender on your sit harness and toss yourself over a cliff, think about shock loading when you do any braking. I really like the _idea_ of a "bat rope," but this would appear to be in the "last resort, zero safety factor" category. 

Experiment in a way that failure of the paracord won't hurt you (perhaps a buddy belaying you with larger rope), then let us know what you have learned. I can sort of visualize a desperate situation where you double paracord around a tree, put on heavy gloves and loop the cord through a descender, but it would be a last choice. Even 9mm kernmantle rope would be far safer. 

Still, "Inquiring minds want to know."


----------



## Shimanoman (Aug 10, 2013)

I totally agree with HamiltonFelix' post. Being of a similar weight, I think that in order to test your theory w/o serious injury to ones self, you could probably employ very heavy gloves along with a barbell of your weight + 10% and belay it from a height. (If your paracord breaks, the only thing to suffer will be your weighted barbell.)
Regards,.....


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I would probably attempt it IF I had 5 ropes of paracord to use. So lets say 5 bundles of 300'. So in theory I would have 5x550= 2750 lbs breaking strength.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright. Enough is enough. I am going to do it. I ordered some more cord, and I am waiting for it to arrive. Once it comes in, it's game on. 

If I die, it's been a pleasure.


----------



## Wonk (Aug 11, 2013)

I posted in another thread on here about my nephew lowering his wife to the ground from a second floor deck. He looped the cord around a railing post to act as a windlass. She's no where near 220 though.


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have repelled with 550 cord many times!! So i weigh about 160 lbs, i just double stranded the line and used an 8 plate! no issues! also tried it with a riggers belt and it hurt like hell!...good learning experience though.


----------

